# Battle for Muslims' Hearts & Minds: The Road Not (yet) Taken



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.muslimwestfacts.com/content/26866/Battle-Muslims-Hearts-Minds-Road-Yet-Taken.aspx

Some of the key points:


 Assessments based mostly on mid-05-06 gaullup polling in Morocco, Egypt, Turkey, Lebanon, Jordan, Saudi, Iran, Pakistan, Indonesia, and Bangladesh.
Gallup says 7% of Muslims polled were "politically radicalized,"  those who responded that 9/11 was morally justified, and who had an unfavorable opinion of the US.
The politicall radicalized are a potential source for recruitment or support of terrorist groups, and are more likely to view other civilian attacks as "justifiable."  The greater intensity and fear of Western interference predispose them to have a more sympathetic ear for terrorist if their grievances arent addressed.
The majority of the politically radicalized dont want religious leaders directly in charge of their governments.


----------



## rangerpsych (Apr 6, 2007)

so they don't want religious leaders in charge of their governments, yet are willing to follow religious leaders to war.

strange people. killemall.


----------

